
Applications for YC Winter 2016 are now open - kevin
http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/?batch=w2016
======
CanadaKaz
In case anyone is looking for an example of an application and a video, here
is my company's successful application and video from the S14 batch.

[http://www.withkash.com/blog/2015/08/27/applying-to-yc-
part-...](http://www.withkash.com/blog/2015/08/27/applying-to-yc-part-2/)

~~~
swampthinker
When I see the applications of the types of people that made it through YC, it
really makes me feel small. Either way, thanks for making this and good luck
with Kash!

~~~
rokhayakebe
Perhaps you are being sarcastic, but if you aren't I honestly honestly hope
you do not do this in other areas of your life and discount yourself.

~~~
schrodinger
I think you're misinterpreting the comment. That's just a nice way of giving a
compliment, essentially saying he's humbled by the quality of people applying;
not necessarily that he doesn't think much of himself.

~~~
rokhayakebe
You may be right. I wasn't sure.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I read it in the same way as schrodinger.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Indeed, many times how you understand a comment says more about you than the
writer.

------
Danilka
Here is how I gave up on YC [https://medium.com/@danilka/how-i-gave-up-on-
yc-d0935da5cf44](https://medium.com/@danilka/how-i-gave-up-on-yc-d0935da5cf44)

P.S. YC is great and everyone should apply. Even the application itself will
help you.

------
beambot
Sample of a successful application, video, and tips (Lollipuff, W13):
[https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/102/lollipuffs-ycombinator-
ex...](https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/102/lollipuffs-ycombinator-experience)

This may be especially useful for teams who wonder, "How much traction do we
need," as we had some evidence of an unmet need and a MVP implementation when
we applied.

------
orthoganol
Is it a flag if I truly do not have a Facebook or Twitter? (noticed the
application asks for your handles). I'm still sociable, and still in my 20s,
it's just they are too distracting, I don't like broadcasting my personal
life, and I prefer lightweight messaging apps... I just hope if YC sees that
they don't think "Uh oh, somethings wrong here..."

~~~
fijal
and if you're not in your 20s, you're suddenly less of a fit?

~~~
orthoganol
I meant the reason I don't use Facebook isn't because I'm older than the
average applicant, since it's more understandable to shun Facebook the older
you are (it wasn't pushed on you in every direction growing up). A facebook-
less 20-something might be more a flag to them.

~~~
EC1
Facebook is dead anyways. Most of my friends don't have online personas.
Facebook's new thing of only showing what your friends liked and commented on
is extremely annoying and makes the site pointless. Lots of have realized
this.

------
submitapp
Hello,

How early stage can the applications be?

Do we have a chance with no users, or no significant growth?

~~~
frisco
You don't even need anything built yet - it can just be an idea! Of course,
having users or growth makes you a stronger applicant, but you can apply with
literally anything or nothing.

~~~
akshatpradhan
I think YC wants you to apply to their fellowship batch if you have "Just an
idea, no prototype"

------
brayton
Found it interesting that even before people apply they need to mention "Only
founders can come to interviews if invited or attend batch events if
accepted." I can imagine YC has had a ton of problems with everyone wanting to
see their speakers. Or maybe Quora decided to bring their whole company to
every YC event.

------
mrdrozdov
When will the next fellowship applications be released?

~~~
jordigg
Just guessing... First they will check if it was worth to try it again once
the first batch finishes. I'm sure it will be soon after the normal winter
batch if the move on with the new Fellowship program.

------
moubarak
I suggest this time around YC picks a handful of apps and sends them feedback.
It'll be like the next best thing to getting an interview. i don't see how
unfair it is. they're already selecting a handful for interviews.

------
ycquestion
I am in the interesting situation that I am currently exploring two different
ideas with two different groups of people. Both ideas are in completely
different spaces and I am not sure yet which one I think is more promising.
Due to the very different nature of the ideas it's currently easy for me as
the potential, technical co-founder to divide my attention between those.
Would there be any issue if I applied independently with both separate teams?
Obviously I wouldn't be able to follow through on both if they got both
accepted, but that scenario seems extremely unlikely to me.

~~~
polmolea
In reality, you won't be able to focus on both. I know people say you can do
it, and Elon Musk is a great example of a successful entrepreneur with two
awesome companies, but one startup is hard enough on you and the people around
you.

My take on this is that you're delaying a decision on what startup to focus on
and relying on YC to make that decision for you. In reality, you should work
on the startup that you WANT to work on, the one that solves a problem you
care for.

This will also increase your chances to get into YC. Being committed is pretty
much a requirement to get into YC (or have a successful company for that
matter).

My advice is to choose between one of your projects, commit and do everything
you can to make it awesome.

------
someear
Any benefit to applying early? I know previously it was always said there was,
but in Spring I remember sama saying they'd only start looking at them after
the deadline.

~~~
bengali3
Maybe you missed it, or it's since been edited, but see item #1: "Groups that
submit early have a significant advantage because we have more time to read
their applications."

------
dvt
Once upon a time I applied and was deemed unworthy. I kid, of course; it's a
difficult road but immensely rewarding -- whether or not you get in.

Good luck to everyone!

------
DrNuke
Is the Requests for Startups
[http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/) anything
new here? Very interesting, will spread the word.

~~~
dmitrygr
On that page there is a very sad typo

" Undeserved Communities " should be " Underserved Communities "

ouchy

~~~
kevin
Dang, that's embarrassing. Should be fixed now.

------
ianhawes
Slightly off topic, but are the documents created by YC for YC companies open
source? Specifically, the agreements beyond just the Articles of
Incorporation?

~~~
jordigg
Here you have what they have open sourced:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/resources/#documents](http://www.ycombinator.com/resources/#documents)

------
vit05
This is great for a deadline. If we have a great product and a lot of feedback
from our user in the last week, definitely we will send the application.

------
mojuba
Can someone comment on whether there is still age preference/discrimination at
these YC events?

~~~
katm
We have no age preference. We've funded founders who are in their late teens,
and founders who are in their late 60s. The average age of the last batch was
29 (and the average age of the previous batch was 30).

------
jsudhams
Is there a way apply for multiple products? I hate waiting for a season for
every idea.

~~~
jacquesm
That's like spam. Pick your best idea and apply with that, if that does not
get in then you need a better one or a better team. It's up to you to pick
your best idea, not up to YC, after all it's not as if you're going to be
executing on all of your ideas at once and the YC crew has too little time
during the evaluation of all the applications as it is.

If they'd allow someone to monopolize the pipeline it would be grossly unfair
to those that do apply with just the one idea that they ideally would be
executing on regardless of whether or not YC accepts them.

------
whitenoice
How does it work for an immigrant worker in the US? do they need to have a
green card?

~~~
tarikjn
No, although it's better because it one less thing you'll have to worry about
later. Once accepted, you can file online for an adjustment of status to B-1
without leaving the US and enjoy that status as soon as you submit -- although
it will usually take a few months until your case is processed. You'll usually
get 6 months and can reasonably extend for 10 months. Once accepted in YC, one
can assume you can reasonably qualify for O-1 or EB-1, but because it takes
longer to prepare such application, you best bet is to start with B-1.

------
sparkzilla
Waste of time. We won't be applying this time.

~~~
claar
I disagree; just applying forced us to ask ourselves a slew of critical
questions about our business ([http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/27/be-concise-
the-top-question...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/27/be-concise-the-top-
questions-asked-at-a-y-combinator-interview/)).

We interviewed and were declined, but the journey was well worth the time and
effort. The entire YC process is an excellent crucible for startups, and as
usual you get out of it what you put in.

~~~
bliti
The YC application is what I use whenever I get one of those _brilliant_
ideas. It helps me figure out if it has raw potential or if Im just full of
crap. I've managed to only get one idea through the process. The one that has
been profitable for a while now. :) Thanks YC

